
Show HN: Find the best time to beat traffic - mrmattyboy
http://www.beatthetraffic.co.uk
======
mrmattyboy
This is in it's early staged - still needs to location auto-completion and
tidying up. Obviously need more information in it and logo, title etc. But any
suggestions and/or thoughts about the general idea would be great :)

~~~
slater
[http://i.imgur.com/VimNiqU.png](http://i.imgur.com/VimNiqU.png)

Google Chrome Canary, OSX

~~~
mrmattyboy
Thanks! I'll take a look into the CSS problem - since the autocompletion for
location hasn't been completed yet and the API backend is still in it's early
days, this can sometimes be thrown by bad location - perhaps try with just a
postcode or something like that?

Thanks!! :D

Matt

